# Hamster has lost hair on but and keeps weeing in bed



## CHARLIE WILLIAMS (Jul 3, 2021)

Hi, I'm looking for advise. Our hamster is almost one. He has lost most of his hair on his but. It is not sore and not bitten off. He is a very happy hammy. We clean him out regularly. We considered he is too hot so changed the bedding to a cotton based one. About a 2 weeks ago he has started to wee in his bed. I am at a lose why this is happening. Any ideas?


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Your hamster needs to see a vet asap. This condition needs to be determined by a professional.


----------



## CHARLIE WILLIAMS (Jul 3, 2021)

Tiggers said:


> Your hamster needs to see a vet asap. This condition needs to be determined by a professional.


Thank you, booked appointment for Monday. Earliest I could get.


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Please keep us updated


----------



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

How is your hamster now? Also I have heard that cotton based bedding is unsafe?


----------

